# Sump design for 125?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I am setting up a 125 72 inch reef tank. I need some help setting up a sump. The sump will be 48 inches long. Any help would be appreciated. Or any links to good info sites. Thanks guys. 
I attached a pic of what I came up with so far. Only change so far would be that I want to reduce the 90 degree elbows and change them to 45 degrees. I guess it would help with the flow. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

For the returns I would use flexible piping to eliminate the bends instead of 90 or 45 degree elbows. I'll be doing that on my tank. Also on the return you should add ball valves to each line so you can even out the flow to each side. Do you already have the reef ready tank? If not I'd look into doing a bean animal style overflow. I'll be doing that as well. Oh, and you might want to add some unions so you can take the piping apart more easily if something needs to be changed.


----------

